
We Were The (1000+). Goodbye, Google Reader - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/01/we-were-the-1000-goodbye-google-reader/
======
squidi
Seeing the outpourings of tributes for Google Reader reminds me of Elon Musk's
comments about GM recalling the EV1. There are not many products which are
missed so dearly and it doesn't seem like progress to me.

RSS is dead but I cannot uninstall Google Currents from my Nexus 4...

